# i just got screwed on my main huntin spot!!!



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

went out tonight to hunt my main hunting spot tonight to just be told that the owers sold and the new owners want me to stop hunting there now!!  i'm about to cry!!! i had 6 big bucks running in that area and now nothing!! how can someone kick a guy out just before rut!!! they say one door closes and another one opens..why do i feel like that door is locked!!! good luck to you all!!!


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Has the property transferred to the new people yet?


----------



## a1deerhunter (Feb 26, 2008)

I feel your pain. I have lost several spots over the years, and yes other doors will open. I have lost spots and got permission on land that is better than the land I lost.


----------



## rutnut245 (Jan 18, 2009)

I can one up that. Years ago I did a lot of work for an area landowner and my reimbursement was hunting permission on her large amount of property. I even bought a house in the area and could walk right out my back door to my best hunting spot. This was the best of all worlds.

To make a long story short, she was put in a retirement home and the lawyer she hired to take care of her affairs leased her land to a hunt club from Toledo. Not only do they cross property lines knowingly, Their story is allways the same when you catch them on your property" We're looking for a dog that ran after a deer " They shoot at EVERY deer they see.I found a great 10 pt laying in the creek that was gut shot and not recovered. I also had a small 4 point I was feeding in my back yard and watched him get tossed into the trunk of a Nissan on opening day of gun a few years ago. The deer herd sure ain't what it used to be around my neighborhood but there sure are a lot of pen raised pheasants standing along the side of the road.


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

That's probably happened to most of the people on this forum. I know it happened to me.

I got permission to hunt 2 adjoining farms. Man! What a little piece of paradise! Crop fields, open fields, thickets, overgrown apple orchard, big grove of Chinese Chestnuts behind the one owner's house. Those deer were sleek, fat and happy!

This was quite a while back, when Ohio had a program to try to reestablish wild pheasant populations in places w/good habitat. I got the OK from both landowners, and the county GP took the guy from Columbus out there. He called me that night all excited. Said the guy was flabbergasted at how good the place was. So, we got the max number of birds, hens and roosters and they took like crazy. In the next few years we had wild pheasant all over the place. I should say that this was before we had a 'yote problem.

One day I'm out with my dog and I run into the one owner's nephew. It would be kind to call him a slob hunter. If I wrote what I really thought I'd probably be kicked out of here. He had a hen in his game vest. According to him, "If it flies it dies", and "There's no closed season out here." He also told me to enjoy it while I could because, next season, they were posting it and only he and his family would be allowed to hunt there.

Well, thank you very little!


----------



## firstflight111 (May 22, 2008)

fish4wall said:


> went out tonight to hunt my main hunting spot tonight to just be told that the owers sold and the new owners want me to stop hunting there now!!  i'm about to cry!!! i had 6 big bucks running in that area and now nothing!! how can someone kick a guy out just before rut!!! they say one door closes and another one opens..why do i feel like that door is locked!!! good luck to you all!!!




here's what i do go and find 4 more spots to hunt and you will forget about loosing just one ...


----------



## DCopas (Jul 20, 2011)

You oughta try living in Adams County. After all those big bucks were killed back in '06 (metzner buck, amish buck and a few others), you aren't hunting any of the good land unless you got several thousand dollars to fork over for a lease. My dad and I used to have literally thousands of acres to hunt. Some places we never hunted, we had so much land to check out. Nearly all of that is gone now....man, the good ole days, never realized how good I had it.


----------



## Mad-Eye Moody (May 27, 2008)

DCopas said:


> You oughta try living in Adams County. After all those big bucks were killed back in '06 (metzner buck, amish buck and a few others), you aren't hunting any of the good land unless you got several thousand dollars to fork over for a lease. My dad and I used to have literally thousands of acres to hunt. Some places we never hunted, we had so much land to check out. Nearly all of that is gone now....man, the good ole days, never realized how good I had it.


I didn't have Adams county, but I had the same situation, more land than I could hunt. Ownership changes, dishonest hunters, dishonest neighbors and now a lease or public land is what I have to choose from. 

I agree. Didn't know how good I had it. I can only assume that some day I will have nowhere to hunt. So I try not to take it for granted.


----------



## VitalShot (Feb 10, 2012)

DCopas said:


> You oughta try living in Adams County. After all those big bucks were killed back in '06 (metzner buck, amish buck and a few others), you aren't hunting any of the good land unless you got several thousand dollars to fork over for a lease. My dad and I used to have literally thousands of acres to hunt. Some places we never hunted, we had so much land to check out. Nearly all of that is gone now....man, the good ole days, never realized how good I had it.


Yeah you said it. I live in same area and Same problem. 


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Mushijobah (May 4, 2004)

Sorry to hear that F4W. PM me, I might have some tips on landowners that you could get permission from in your area.


----------



## fish4wall (Apr 14, 2004)

thanks everyone...it just sucks now that the rut is picking up..the not knowing is killing me!!! i know the bucks i have on cam are running out there... i hunted with the guy next door but its just not the same... plus i dont want toask him if i can hunt without him..i'm sure he'll say go ahead but...


----------



## buckeyebowman (Feb 24, 2012)

Mad-Eye Moody said:


> I didn't have Adams county, but I had the same situation, more land than I could hunt. Ownership changes, dishonest hunters, dishonest neighbors and now a lease or public land is what I have to choose from.
> 
> I agree. Didn't know how good I had it. I can only assume that some day I will have nowhere to hunt. So I try not to take it for granted.


The same thought occurred to me and my buddy. That why, when the opportunity presented itself, we joined a sportsman's club. Now we have 2,200 acres to hunt. Admittedly, there are other member there, but there's lots of deer, and it doesn't really get crowded for bow, only gun. And, we can actually hunt pheasant again! Yeah, they're stockers. But still, after not seeing a wild bird for 30 years, I almost forgot how much fun it was. And it's a heck of a lot cheaper than a lease.


----------

